# bald patches on 2.5m calf



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Tommy has some patches at the base of his head and on shoulders of missing fur. He's not itchy and no one else in the barn (14goats/2 other calves) looks to have lice plus its too cold/early for lice. No other patchy coats either. 

He is growing well and does not lack for an appetite AT ALL! Grain Hay and milk everyday.

Any ideas? :help: I thought it was his collar rubbing but 'tis not.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I didn't know it got too cold for lice. However your calf may have ringworm.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Probably ringworm.
Either used motor oil or bluecote works well.
Doesn't seem to be too contagious. I've had one out of four have it in a group pen.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

time for the ivermectin...try to use the injectable because that way you will know you got the task done


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

If it looks like this it is ringworm. 


















Ringworm can be anywhere on the body, not just around the eyes. It is characterized by the scaly looking skin, and hair loss.

Ringworm is not a serious problem, it is basically cosmetic. However it IS contagious, and cow, horses, goats, AND people can get it. I know people can cause, I am just getting over a case. Once you have it, it is very hard to get rid of. It lives in the soil and wood of corrals. To treat, we use coppertox (copper sulfate) just squirt some on a toothbrush and rub it into the affected areas. We rarely treat however, unless they are extremely bad, or end up scratching their eyes which can result in pinkeye. Our calves (40 head) are just getting over it now, and it has been going through them since October.


----------

